# طلب: ميكانيك ام ميكاترونيكس؟؟؟؟؟؟!!



## كابتن ميكاترونيكس (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخواني و اخواتي اعضاء هذا المنتدى العظيم اطلب منكم وكلي امل فيكم بأن تعينوني في اختيار التخصص الأفضل .
انا طالب هندسة ميكاترونكس في الجامعه الهاشميه -في الاردن- و أستطيع التحويل الى تخصص الميكانيك (الهندسه الميكانيكيه) حيث لم تبدأ الدراسه بعد .
قرأت الكثير عن الميكاترونيكس و ايقنت انه تخصص فعلا عظيم و رائع لكن ....
لكن ما قراته ايضا عن الصعوبه التي يواجهها حاليا المتخريجين في الحصول على عمل 
فلا ادري ما العمل ............. 
اشيرو علي جزانا و اياكم الله خيرا 

​


----------



## المعتز بالله (11 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي كل عام وأنت بخير

رأيي أن لا تنخدع بالمسميات البراقه و لا تنجذب لكلام نظري لا يطبق على أرض الواقع

باشر في التحويل إلى قسم الميكانيك


----------



## كابتن ميكاترونيكس (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*



evil-engineer قال:


> أخي كل عام وأنت بخير
> 
> رأيي أن لا تنخدع بالمسميات البراقه و لا تنجذب لكلام نظري لا يطبق على أرض الواقع
> 
> باشر في التحويل إلى قسم الميكانيك



و انت بألف خير( يا زميلي)........
بس لييييشش احول 
او بالاحرى (الميكانيك افضل بشو ) لأنو في دكتور في الجامعه نصحني بالميكاترونكس و قللي من هون لاربع سنييين بكون انتشر بشكل افضل (عربيا) و نصحني و شرحلي عنو 
بس المشكله مش الكل ...
انا مازلت في حيره من امري :59:


----------



## كابتن ميكاترونيكس (11 سبتمبر 2008)

كما اشكرك evil - engineer جزييييييييييييييييل الشكر على مداخلتك اللطيفه


----------



## كابتن ميكاترونيكس (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بطمنك اخي evil-engineer لأني و بكل فخر استقرييت على هندسة الميكاترونكس .
​


----------



## كرم الدين (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اسمع ياحبيبي الميكانيكا علم جميل والمكاترونيكس روعه لكن الميكانيكا ممكن مع دراستها تجد ما تريد ان تعمله بجانب الميكا ترونيكس 
ارجح تحويلك للميكنيكا وارحب بك كاخ ميكانيكي


----------



## مشروع ميكاترونيكسي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا متلك حيران 
لسا سنة أولى إعداي 
بس إن شاء الله ميكاترونيكس


----------



## كابتن ميكاترونيكس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

viva mechatronics..viva..viva..viva 
viva mechatronics..viva..viva..viva
viva mechatronics..viva..viva..viva
viva mechatronics..viva..viva..viva
viva mechatronics..viva..viva..viva


----------

